# Car News- Two new Q's from Audi



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Production of the Audi Q8 crossover SUV to start in Bratislava in 2018
◾Audi Q4 compact utility vehicle from Győr as of 2019
◾Board of Management Member for Production Prof. Dr. Hubert Waltl: "Increased competitiveness in the SUV segment"










Audi is to expand its portfolio with two new Q models and has announced where they will be built: Production of the Audi Q8 will start in Bratislava (Slovakia) in 2018 and the first Audi Q4 will drive off the assembly line in Győr (Hungary) in 2019.

"We will integrate two completely new Q‑models into the existing production network and will thus increase our competitiveness in an extremely important segment," stated Audi's Board of Management Member for Production and Logistics, Prof. Dr. Hubert Waltl.

With the Audi Q8, the brand will open up a new segment for its top-end models. The premium SUV in a coupe style combines great spaciousness with emotive design and offers the latest technologies in assistance and infotainment systems. Audi will produce the model in Bratislava as of 2018. The Audi Q7 has already been produced at the Slovakian plant since 2005. Meanwhile, the second generation of the large SUV is in production there, as an S version and as the Q7 e-tron plug-in hybrid.

In 2019, production of the Audi Q4 will start at Audi Hungaria in Győr. With this model, the brand is entering the segment of compact utility vehicles (CUVs). Featuring a typical coupe-style silhouette, the Audi Q4 will be positioned between the Audi Q3 and Q5. And as of 2018, Audi Hungaria will also be responsible for production of the Audi Q3 compact SUV, which until then will continue to be produced in Martorell, Spain.


----------

